# Gesetzgeber gefragt



## BSchulz (14 April 2002)

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass dem Internetnutzer ein gewisses Maß an Eigenverantwortung zuzumuten ist.
Was aber, wenn die Selbstschutz-Maßnahmen (Informieren über Sicherheitsvorkehrungen, Sperren von Nummern, installieren 
von Warnsoftware) und Selbstkontrolle der Anbieter nicht ausreichen? 
Wenn man bis zum Irrsinn Nummern sperren muss, die Warnsoftware von Dialern umgangen wird und illegale Dialer trotz 
Selbstkontrolle immer noch nicht vom Markt sind?
Welche Forderungen würden Sie an den Bundeswirtschaftsminister und die Bundesverbraucherministerin stellen?
Reicht es aus, das Inkasso durch die Telekom zu stoppen?
Wie kann der Verbraucher vor illegalen Dialern geschützt werden?
Was soll der Gesetzgeber ändern - und wie? 

Antworten auch gern an [email protected]

Viele Grüße 
Bettina Schulz


----------



## Heiko (14 April 2002)

Der einzige Punkt, der mir auf Anhieb dazu einfällt wäre eine Beweislastumkehr. Der Anbieter müßte belegen, daß sein Angebot im Rahmen des geltenden Rechts zustande kam.
Das würde aber erhebliche Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen...


----------



## sascha (14 April 2002)

Ich denke auch, das wichtigste wäre eine Art Beweislastumkehr. Bisher ist es ja so, dass der User - wenn er nicht zahlen will -nachweisen muss, dass 0190-Posten auf seiner Telefonrechnung durch Betrug oder Täuschung zustande gekommen sind. Das erweist sich in vielen Fällen als schwierig bis unmöglich. Was wäre, wenn der Mehrwertanbieter künftig nachweisen müsste, dass die Kosten berechtigt verlangt werden?

Als weiteren wichtigen Punkt sehe ich eine Neuregelung bei der
Anbieterkennung/Impressumspflicht. Es reicht m.E. nicht, wenn auf einem Dialer nur der Betreiber genannt ist. Es müsste auch der Kunde des Dialer-Betreibers (etwa der Webmaster, der den Dialer auf seiner Seite bewirbt) auf dem Dialer genannt werden. Dann hätten sich beispielsweise die Dialer-Spam-Mails recht schnell erledigt.

Zum dritten sollte der automatischen Installation von Webdialern ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden. Zumindest sollte festgelegt werden, dass der User VOR der automatischen Installation noch einmal per Klick bestätigen muss, dass er mit dieser Installation einverstanden ist. Dies könnte beispielsweise auch durch eine zwingend vorgeschaltete Seite mit ausdrücklichem Nutzungshinweis geschehen.

Als letzter Punkt fällt mir die Frage der Verantwortlichkeit ein. Die Dialer-Betreiber rechtfertigen sich häufig mit dem Argument, sie könnten nichts dafür, wenn mit ihren Programmen durch Kunden Schindluder getrieben wird. Hätten die Betreiber hier eine gewisse Mitverantwortung, würden sie sicherlich auch schneller einschreiten, wenn Missstände auffällig werden. Aber ob so eine Mitverantwortlichkeit durchsetzbar und praktikabel ist?

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Heiko (14 April 2002)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Als weiteren wichtigen Punkt sehe ich eine Neuregelung bei der Anbieterkennung/Impressumspflicht. Es reicht m.E. nicht, wenn auf einem Dialer nur der Betreiber genannt ist. Es müsste auch der Kunde des Dialer-Betreibers (etwa der Webmaster, der den Dialer auf seiner Seite bewirbt) auf dem Dialer genannt werden. Dann hätten sich beispielsweise die Dialer-Spam-Mails recht schnell erledigt.


Die Impressumspflicht geht weit genug. Sie wird nur nicht beachtet. Jede Webseite, die einen Dialer anbietet, ist gewerblich und müßte entsprechend mit den Anbieterdaten gekennzeichnet sein. Verschärfung wäre sinnfrei wenn das jetzt schon nicht beachtet wird.


			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Zum dritten sollte der automatischen Installation von Webdialern ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden. Zumindest sollte festgelegt werden, dass der User VOR der automatischen Installation noch einmal per Klick bestätigen muss, dass er mit dieser Installation einverstanden ist. Dies könnte beispielsweise auch durch eine zwingend vorgeschaltete Seite mit ausdrücklichem Nutzungshinweis geschehen.


Die automatische Installation ist jetzt schon rechtswidrig. Wie willst Du etwas durch einen Gesetzesänderung verhindern, das jetzt schon nicht erlaubt ist?


			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Als letzter Punkt fällt mir die Frage der Verantwortlichkeit ein. Die Dialer-Betreiber rechtfertigen sich häufig mit dem Argument, sie könnten nichts dafür, wenn mit ihren Programmen durch Kunden Schindluder getrieben wird. Hätten die Betreiber hier eine gewisse Mitverantwortung, würden sie sicherlich auch schneller einschreiten, wenn Missstände auffällig werden. Aber ob so eine Mitverantwortlichkeit durchsetzbar und praktikabel ist?


Wenn Du beweisen kannst daß der Dialerhersteller Kenntnis hat, dann ist er Mittäter. Er hat ja auch einen wirtschaftlichen Vorteil von dem Dialer.
Man sollte vielleicht hergehen und mal einen Dialeranbieter auf einen konkreten Mißstand ansprechen. Wenn er nicht reagiert einfach mal anzeigen. Es ist ja offensichtlich, daß die Anbieter den Mißbrauch zumindest billigend in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## dialerfucker (14 April 2002)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Als letzter Punkt fällt mir die Frage der Verantwortlichkeit ein. Die Dialer-Betreiber rechtfertigen sich häufig mit dem Argument, sie könnten nichts dafür, wenn mit ihren Programmen durch Kunden Schindluder getrieben wird. Hätten die Betreiber hier eine gewisse Mitverantwortung, würden sie sicherlich auch schneller einschreiten, wenn Missstände auffällig werden. Aber ob so eine Mitverantwortlichkeit durchsetzbar und praktikabel ist?


...ja, und da ist wieder mein Lieblingsthema:
unter bestimmten Rufnummern nennt der DTAG-Automat die DeTeMedien Frankfurt als Anbieter. Diese verweist aber sofort auf Mainpean/Stardialer,Berlin für Anfragen und Beschwerden. Mainpean/Stardialer geben den eigentlichen Kundennamen nur über Dr.K.'s Leiche preiss...wenn man nicht durch z.B.: Registryeinträge den Kunden exakt vor Augen hat, bleibt als "Ansprech-Partner" Mainpean. 
Diesem Versteckspiel muss durch eine gesetzliche Regelung ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden. Der User ist da mit der Beweispflicht, wenn diese so bleibt, quasi schachmatt. 
.... wenn die Gütesiegelschmalzbrotstreicher es Ernst meinen würden, hätte Mitverantwortung in diesem Sinne auch unbedingt zu ihrem Vorschlagskatalog gehören müssen....


----------



## dialerfucker (14 April 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du beweisen kannst daß der Dialerhersteller Kenntnis hat, dann ist er Mittäter. Er hat ja auch einen wirtschaftlichen Vorteil von dem Dialer.
> Man sollte vielleicht hergehen und mal einen Dialeranbieter auf einen konkreten Mißstand ansprechen. Wenn er nicht reagiert einfach mal anzeigen. Es ist ja offensichtlich, daß die Anbieter den Mißbrauch zumindest billigend in Kauf nehmen.


...jawoll, nur z.B.: Mainpean wird sofort zurückschlagen, Dir eine Unterlassungsklage ins Gesicht drücken, sich rausreden, und versuchen, Dich in eine möglichst ungünstige Position zu zwingen... :evil:


----------



## Heiko (14 April 2002)

Du bekommst keine Unterlassungsklage wegen einer Strafanzeige durch. Auf sowas gibts keinen Unterlassungsanspruch.


----------



## dialerfucker (14 April 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Du bekommst keine Unterlassungsklage wegen einer Strafanzeige durch. Auf sowas gibts keinen Unterlassungsanspruch.


...ist richtig, trotzdem wird Dr. K. sich schnell was einfallen lassen. Die letzten Spam-Geschichten hat Mainpean/Stardialer auch mal wieder elegant umschifft. Und auf die Androhung einer DDoS-Attacke machen sie auch sofort dicke Backen....ich weiss, es wird langsam langweilig, aber ich nenne meine Liebsten halt so gerne beim Namen...


----------



## Heiko (14 April 2002)

Nein, langweilig wird das sicher nicht.
Ich habe auch etwas Zweifel an der Ernsthaftigkeit der Bemühungen der Dialerhersteller.
Für ernsthafte Bemühungen passiert für meinen Geschmack zu wenig wirklich (ich meine jetzt abgesehen von pressewirksamen Verlautbarungen).
Außerdem beißt man normalerweise nicht die Hand die einen füttert...


----------



## sascha (14 April 2002)

"Die Impressumspflicht geht weit genug. Sie wird nur nicht beachtet. Jede Webseite, die einen Dialer anbietet, ist gewerblich und müßte entsprechend mit den Anbieterdaten gekennzeichnet sein. Verschärfung wäre sinnfrei wenn das jetzt schon nicht beachtet wird. ", meintest du Heiko.

Da habe ich mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt. Mir geht es nicht um die Anbieterkennung auf der Webseite (klar ist die bereits vorgeschrieben), sondern AUF dem Dialer. Auf dem Programm selbst sollte nicht nur der Betreiber (Mainpean, telecoin o.ä.) stehen, sondern auch der Kunde (von Mainpean, telecoin...). 

"Die automatische Installation ist jetzt schon rechtswidrig. Wie willst Du etwas durch einen Gesetzesänderung verhindern, das jetzt schon nicht erlaubt ist?"

Gute Frage. Aber Du weisst selbst, auf wievielen Seiten Autodialer zu finden sind - und faktisch nichts dagegen unternommen wird.

Ein Problem wird übrigens sowieso bleiben: Der Gesetzgeber kann in Deutschland zwar viel regulieren. Aber was macht man, wenn die Anbieter ins Ausland abwandern oder auf Auslandsnummern ausweichen?


----------



## Heiko (14 April 2002)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wird aber nicht dadurch besser, daß man sagt "aber jetzt ist es noch verbotener als verboten".

Ein richtiger Ansatzpunkt ist eine Gesetzesänderung IMHO nur teilweise. Weil sich nämlich an der Situation nichts ändert, daß das ein stumpfes Schwert bleibt so lange man nicht wirklich was dagegen unternehmen kann. Der richtige Hebel wären die Dialerhersteller (als Anbieter der Infrastruktur). "Gütesiegel" hin oder her - hier müßte eine entsprechende Regelung getroffen werden.
Wenn die Hersteller entsprechend in der Pflicht wären ihre Kunden zu einem ordnungsgemäßen Verhalten anzuhalten, dann säße der Hebel richtig. Dort kann man nämlich auch was machen.
Leider sind aber auch Umsätze von Betrügern Umsätze.

Und in der Zeit, in der lautstark und öffentlichkeitswirksam beteuert, daß man ja gegen diese Betrüger ist, generieren die fröhlich weiter Umsätze für die Firma.


----------



## sascha (14 April 2002)

"Und in der Zeit, in der lautstark und öffentlichkeitswirksam beteuert, daß man ja gegen diese Betrüger ist, generieren die fröhlich weiter Umsätze für die Firma."

wie wahr...[/quote]


----------



## Heiko (14 April 2002)

Und das ist auch genau der Grund, warum ich die Absichten momentan etwas bezweifle.
Ich würde - wenn ich Dialerhersteller wäre - mich auch nicht hinstellen und sagen 
_"Hey, was wollt Ihr überhaupt? Die allermeisten unserer Dialer ziehen einen wasserdichten Vertrag nach sich. Zugegeben, viele User werden nach Strich und Faden verarscht, aber die sind selber schuld. Sollen sie halt lesen vor dem Klicken. Auch diese nicht nachweislich möglicherweise über den Tisch gezogenen Leute bringen uns Geld. Und das wollen wir auch behalten.
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
Stellt Euch nicht so an und paßt lieber auf wohin Ihr klickt."_

Nein, *so* würde ich auch nicht argumentieren...  :-?


----------



## BSchulz (14 April 2002)

Ich habe mal zusammengeschrieben, welche Vorschläge in trojaner-info.de, dialerschutz.de und dialerhilfe.de gemacht wurden. 


1. Inkasso durch die Telekom stoppen 
Serioese Anbieter duerften ja keine Probleme haben, Ihre Forderungen auch gegenueber dem Kunden geltend zu machen. Deswegen können sie sich direkt an den Kunden wenden und ihre berechtigten Forderungen geltend machen. Unseriöse Anbieter - die (wenn sie "natürliche Personen sind") zudem auch noch von dem Datenschutzrecht profitieren und anonym bleiben können - sollen sich nicht mehr hinter großen Unternehmen verstecken können (schliesslich will ich zumindest wissen, wer mir mein Konto leergeräumt hat und gegen welche Person ich ggf. klagen muss).

2. Beweislastumkehr bei den Mehrwertnummern.
 Bislang muss das Opfer nachweisen, dass 0190-Posten auf seiner Telefonrechnung durch Betrug oder Täuschung zustande gekommen sind. Das ist meist unmöglich (außerdem: was sind das für Zustände, wenn der Internetnutzer seinen PC absichern muss wie einen Geldautomaten?). Beweislastumkehr würde auch gegen ausländische Anbieter helfen(denn wer kassiert für die?) und würde Dialerhersteller und Anwender zwingen nachzuweisen, DASS TATSÄCHLICH ein Vertrag abgeschlossen wurde.

3. Impressumspflicht

Offenlegung der Daten des Dialeranbieters - nicht nur die der vorgeschalteten Firma. Anonymität und Datenschutz kommen bei illegalen Dialern nur  betrügerischen Anbietern zugute.


4. Kampf gegen automatische Installation/Download
Es sollte festgelegt werden, dass der User VOR der automatischen Installation noch mehrfach per Klick bestätigen muss, dass er mit dieser Installation einverstanden ist. Dies könnte auch durch eine zwingend vorgeschaltete Seite mit ausdrücklichem Nutzungs- und Kostenhinweis geschehen. 
Allerdings ist diese Forderung zwecklos - es hapert an der Durchsetzung. Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind zwei Paar Schuhe.

5. Haftungsrecht
Dialerbetreiber und die Firmen, die mitkassieren, ziehen sich aus der Verantwortung, rechtfertigen sich häufig mit dem Argument, sie könnten nichts dafür, wenn mit ihren Programmen durch Kunden Schindluder getrieben wird. Zu recht - nach dem Telekommunikationsgesetz. Für (...) Inhalte sind sie nun einmal nicht verantwortlich.
Wenn eine Firma in der Kette  Kenntnis von den schwarzen Schafen hat aber sehr wohl. Dafür gibt es auch schon ein Gesetz - aber man muss erst mal beweisen, DASS sie von dem Mißbrauch Kenntnis hat.

6. Verbot von Dialern in der jetzigen Form/andere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten?

Einige sagen, Dialer sollten verboten werden, da "Hacker" oder unseriöse Dialer- "Anbieter" IMMER schneller sind als diejenigen, die dagegenhalten.
Manche schlagen alternative Bezahlmethoden im Netz vor: 
"Es gibt auch andere Zahlungsmethoden im Netz (http://www.teleword.de) Hier muss der Anwender SELBER per Telefon eine Rufnummer anrufen und erhaelt ein Zugangspasswort. Fuer hohe Betraege zwar nicht geeignet, aber auch anonym und fuer jeden Interessenten sofort verfuegbar."
"Eine Lösung wie in Österreich: Dort gibt es mehrere Discount-Telefonanbieter. Die Einwahl in die Netze dieser Alternativanbieter erfolgt durch Wählen einer Vorwahl vor der eigentlichen Telefonnummer. Zwingend vorgeschrieben ist jedoch eine vorherige schriftliche Vereinbarung zwischen Nutzer und Anbieter. Die Rechnungslegung für die Nutzung dieser Dienste erfolgt direkt vom jeweiligen Anbieter an den Nutzer."


Ergänzungen? Weitere Ideen?


----------



## Heiko (14 April 2002)

BSchulz schrieb:
			
		

> Unseriöse Anbieter - die (wenn sie "natürliche Personen sind") zudem auch noch von dem Datenschutzrecht profitieren und anonym bleiben können - sollen sich nicht mehr hinter großen Unternehmen verstecken können (schliesslich will ich zumindest wissen, wer mir mein Konto leergeräumt hat und gegen welche Person ich ggf. klagen muss).


Das ist schon jetzt relativ einfach: Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung einlegen, dann meldet sich der Anbieter schon früher oder später bei Ihnen (er will ja Geld). Dann muß er - wohl oder übel - auch mit seiner Identität rausrücken.



			
				BSchulz schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Beweislastumkehr bei den Mehrwertnummern.


Das wäre nett - ich kann mir allerdings nur schwer vorstellen, wie man das nachweisen will. IMHO wäre das faktisch der Tod der Dialer. Allerdings wäre mir das lieber als daß weiter Leute abgezockt werden.



			
				BSchulz schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Kampf gegen automatische Installation/Download
> Es sollte festgelegt werden, dass der User VOR der automatischen Installation noch mehrfach per Klick bestätigen muss, dass er mit dieser Installation einverstanden ist. Dies könnte auch durch eine zwingend vorgeschaltete Seite mit ausdrücklichem Nutzungs- und Kostenhinweis geschehen.
> Allerdings ist diese Forderung zwecklos - es hapert an der Durchsetzung. Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind zwei Paar Schuhe.


Richtig. Vor allem darf sich jetzt schon keine Software automatisch ohne mein Einverständnis installieren. Andererseits dürfen auch keine Autos geklaut werden... (das Problem ist wirklch die sichere Durchsetzung, nicht die eigentliche Regelung).



			
				BSchulz schrieb:
			
		

> 5. Haftungsrecht
> Wenn eine Firma in der Kette  Kenntnis von den schwarzen Schafen hat aber sehr wohl. Dafür gibt es auch schon ein Gesetz - aber man muss erst mal beweisen, DASS sie von dem Mißbrauch Kenntnis hat.


Ganz meine Rede...



			
				BSchulz schrieb:
			
		

> 6. Verbot von Dialern in der jetzigen Form/andere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten?
> 
> Einige sagen, Dialer sollten verboten werden, da "Hacker" oder unseriöse Dialer- "Anbieter" IMMER schneller sind als diejenigen, die dagegenhalten.


Das ist aber nicht unbedingt ein Argument für ein komplettes Verbot. Die Gauner sind immer schneller als die anderen.


----------



## dialerfucker (15 April 2002)

...bleibt noch eine kleine Sache: die Rolle der Regulierungsbehörde.
Klingt vielleicht ein wenig banal, aber mir kommt die Regulierungsbehörde derzeit vor, wie ein virtueller Fischmarktregulator: 01xxxxBlöcke=McDonoral, 
01xxxxBlöcke=BörgerKinn, 01xxxxBlöcke=Hanselnett...etc. 
Aber fast jeder weiss heutzutage, dass McDonoral seine Lizenzen an Subunternehmer weitergeben darf und gibt. Und dass Hanselnett das genauso handelt. Und die Subunternehmer vergeben nochmal an andere. 
Und wer kann da von der Regulierungsbehörde noch Auskunft geben, wer der Mieter des Vermieters vom Untermieter ist?
Ja, war ja eigentlich auch nicht so geplant, aber in Flensburg wissen die auch(fast) immer, wer die Punkte zu kriegen hat...


----------



## Freeman76 (15 April 2002)

Hi,



			
				BSchulz schrieb:
			
		

> Manche schlagen alternative Bezahlmethoden im Netz vor:
> "Es gibt auch andere Zahlungsmethoden im Netz (http://www.teleword.de) Hier muss der Anwender SELBER per Telefon eine Rufnummer anrufen und erhaelt ein Zugangspasswort. Fuer hohe Betraege zwar nicht geeignet, aber auch anonym und fuer jeden Interessenten sofort verfuegbar."
> "Eine Lösung wie in Österreich: Dort gibt es mehrere Discount-Telefonanbieter. Die Einwahl in die Netze dieser Alternativanbieter erfolgt durch Wählen einer Vorwahl vor der eigentlichen Telefonnummer. Zwingend vorgeschrieben ist jedoch eine vorherige schriftliche Vereinbarung zwischen Nutzer und Anbieter. Die Rechnungslegung für die Nutzung dieser Dienste erfolgt direkt vom jeweiligen Anbieter an den Nutzer."



Die Nutzung von Alternativen ist meiner Meinung nach eine gute Lösung und Anbieter gibt es, wie z.B. FIRSTGATE click&buy oder infin-MicroPayment  oder oder oder...


----------



## Heiko (15 April 2002)

...nicht zu vergessen das Drop-Charge-System (http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/sicher_zahlen.php), das meiner Meinung nach unbedingt erwähnenswert ist.


----------



## BSchulz (15 April 2002)

Wenn ich richtig verstehe, gibt es bereits eine Vielzahl zuverlässiger anderer Zahlungsmethoden im Internet. Seriöse Anbieter müssten es dann doch begrüßen, wenn die unzuverlässige 0190-Dialermethode abgeschafft und durch eine bessere ersetzt wird. Was spricht also gegen ein Verbot von 0190-Dialern? Seriöse Anbieter schaffen durch andere Abrechnungsmodalitäten, bei denen ein richtiger Vertragsabschluss gewährleistet ist,  Sicherheit und Vertrauen bei ihren Kunden.


----------



## Heiko (15 April 2002)

Richtig.
Es ist auch eindeutig erwiesen, daß es unter zwei Voraussetzungen selten Probleme mit den Kunden gibt:
1. Preiswahrheit
2. Preistransparenz

Wenn diese zwei Dinge gegeben sind, sind durchschnittlich alle glücklich.

*Aber:* es gibt nicht nur seriöse Anbieter. Und die unseriösen legen keinerlei Wert auf diese Eigenschaften.

Grundsätzlich spricht eigentlich nichts gegen die Abschaffung von Dialern. Alternativen gäbe es jedenfalls genug.


----------



## Rahmat (15 April 2002)

Hi @ all,

die Argumente gefallen mir richtig gut.

Eines fehlt mir aber trotzdem noch:
Wenn Du z.B. Deine Telefonrechnung "weit überzogen" hast, sperrt Dir die Telekom "zu Deinem eigenen Schutz" (wie fürsorglich, haha) z.B. den Zugang zu allen Telefon-"mehrwert"-diensten.
Wenn Sie aber das kann, dann kann sie dich auch vor diesen entsprechenden diensten warnen. 
D.h. der Gesetzgeber müßte den Netzbetreiber, d.h. in diesem Fall die Telekom, dazu verpflichten bei der Nutzung entsprechender Dienste alle in der FST gestellten Forderungen zu implementieren.
Das interessante ist, das sich die Telekom ja bereits dazu verpflichtet hat, als Mitglied der FST. Nur leider "vergißt" sie das halt immer wieder. (Jaja der Alzheimer  ).  Meiner Meinung nach hat die Telekom dazu auch allen Grund. Denn sie stellt nicht nur die technische Infrastruktur, sondern ist in einigen Fällen zumindest immer noch Inkassostelle (und hat auch selber die Finger mit drin). Ein solches Verhalten würde ich bei einem kleinen Gauner als Hehlerei bezeichnen. Bei der Telekom bin ich da lieber vorsichtiger  .

Dies müßte natürlich wasserdicht geschehen, so dass kein Anbieter diese Maßnahmen aushebeln kann.

Dann wären nämlich alle Probleme weg. Wer die Beweilast hat, ist völlig egal. Die Telekom stellt die normierte Plattform.
Und wenn ein Anbieter trotzdem versucht, diese Mechanismen bewußt auszuhebeln, dann ist er bereits dadurch als Betrüger überführt.
Eigentlich eine ideale Lösung für alle, die es ehrlich meinen.

Wo liegt das Problem?
Doch nur daran, dass entsprechende Herrschaften (in Politik, FST, Telekom, ...) keinerlei Interesse zeigen es zu lösen, oder?

Sorry, aber so sehe ich es.
Rahmat


----------



## Heiko (15 April 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Wo liegt das Problem?


Das Problem liegt darin, daß wir - zumindest offiziell - kein Monopol mehr haben. 
Der freie Markt ist nicht so leicht steuerbar wie es früher eine monopolistische Behörde war.
Zudem lockt das Geld. Wie schon oft erwähnt: Auch Abzocker bringen den Infrastrukturanbietern Geld.

Und ich bin fest davon überzeugt, daß unterhalb einer bestimmten Schmerzgrenze (z.B. € 100,-) lieber gezahlt als prozessiert wird.


----------



## Freeman76 (15 April 2002)

Also sollte eigentlich die Konsequenz sein, 0190-Dialer abzuschaffen - aber: Dann schaffen wir auch die Autos ab, denn damit kann man Unfälle bauen, dann schaffen wir noch das Internet ab, denn dan kann man böse Sachen machen....

Ich weiß, meine Argumentation hinkt, aber zeigt mir die Begründung für die Abschaffung der Dialer - anscheinend werden diese ja genutzt - auf legale Art, oder?

Was soll man also machen? Mir kommt dies alles mittlerweile so vor wie die Suche nach der Antwort "Was war zuerst? Die Henne oder das Ei?.


----------



## Rahmat (15 April 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz.
1.) Du hast mir doch selber gesagt, dass das Routing der 0190-er alleine über die Telekom läuft und nicht über arcor usw. Dann muß sie halt auch den Kopf hinhalten.
2.) Der Gesetzgeber kann doch einfach jeden Netzbetreiber zu solchen Maßnahmen zwingen. Wenn er die nicht einhält, dann muß er halt zahlen.
Ich habe hier den Eindruck, der Gesetzgeber tut so, als ob er vergessen hätte, dass er Gesetze und Vorschriften erlassen kann.
Dann steht halt im Gesetzestext nicht "Die Telekom ist verpflichtet ...", sondern "Der Netzbetreiber ..."

Ich kann das Problem wirklich nicht sehen, wenn der Wille da wäre.
Aber jetzt muß ich ferngucken 3sat


----------



## dialerfucker (16 April 2002)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Das interessante ist, das sich die Telekom ja bereits dazu verpflichtet hat, als Mitglied der FST. Nur leider "vergißt" sie das halt immer wieder.



... siehe da, ich glaub es ja kaum, ( sorry, Rahmat, ich hab erst mal nachgeschaut, stimmt tatsächlich): die Telekom ist nun auch in der FST vertreten! Das war sie seither noch nicht. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Telekom jetzt erst merkt... von Alzheimer keine Rede. Bis irgendwann neulich hat sich die DTAG von ihrer Tochter DeTeMedien in der FST "vertreten" lassen. Mir schwant da eher ein Schachzug...
Was das Implementieren von den derzeitigen Forderungen der FST angeht, würde daraus ein Witz! Klartext: die FST sagt Dir auf Anfrage: "....der Dialer von Meanpain oder Darstialer ist FST-konform, bei anderen Problemen konsultieren Sie doch bitte Ihren Rechtsvertreter oder die hierfür zuständige Polizeidienststelle..."


----------



## Rahmat (16 April 2002)

Hey dialerfucker,

ich glaube Du irrst Dich.
Ich hatte im Oktober 2000 (als ich noch klein und dumm war - jetzt bin ich groß und ... ) eine "unangenehme" Dialererfahrung. In der ganzen Geschichte hat sich die DTAG doch etwas "merkwürdig" verhalten.
Und - wenn mich mein Gedächtnis und Verstand (BSE? ) nicht völlig im Stich läßt - war die Telekom damals schon in der FST und ich denke eigentlich schon "immer". Was macht denn eine FST für einen Sinn, wenn nicht einmal der wichtigste Telefonanbieter überhaupt vertreten ist. Ich glaube darauf hätten sich nicht einmal Politiker eingelassen  .

Das ist ja der Grund, wieso ich immer auf der Telekom rumhacke:
-> Gesetzlicher Handlungsbedarf. ->
-> Nicht nötig,  da "die Herren" das "untereinander regeln" ->
-> da muß die Telekom "freiwillig" dabeisein, sonst macht es ja überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr ->
-> alleine wegen dieser "freiwilligen" Selbstverpflichtung entfällt die gesetzliche Regelung. Oder wieso gibt es die FST sonst. ->
-> Gesetzgeber verläßt sich auf FST und kontrolliert ihre Arbeit in keinerlei Weise. ->
-> FST macht das, was sie am besten kann: Nichts. :evil: 
-> Jetzige Situation ;-(

Nächster Punkt:
Ein dialer wird nicht dadurch FST-konform, dass er oder die FST oder die Telekom dies behaupten, sondern durch bestimmte von der FST geforderte Kriterien. Die kann man nachlesen.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne steht da was von Tarif muß permanent  angezeigt werden ....
Hast Du schon mal so einen dialer gesehen ?
Ich nicht.
Von daher sind sogar die "guten" dialer nicht konform.
(Meiner Meinung nach sollte nicht nur der Tarif, sondern auch die aufgelaufenen Kosten angezeigt werden.)
Dass das die FST wieder anders sieht ist klar (Bock und Gärtner ) . Deshalb muß ihr halt auf die Füße getreten werden, bzw. Ihre Vorschläge Gesetz werden und die FST dahin gestampft werden, wohin sie gehört.

Und jetzt der Punkt:
1.)Die DTAG hat sich in der FST verpflichtet ... blabla
und
2.) sie kann alle Richtlinien durchsetzen.

==>   1 + 1 = richtig 0, wenn es nach der Telekom geht.
Der Gesetzgeber muß halt einfach die gemachten Versprechungen einfordern.
* und zwar von der DTAG*.
Alles ander macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn.

P.S. Wenn Du Dich an meinen Beitrag zur Wettbewerbsverzerrung erinnerst (ich weiß nicht, ob Du den thread weiter verfolgt hast  ).

Arcor hat sich sehr dafür interessiert.  

Rahmat.


----------



## dialerfucker (17 April 2002)

@Rahmat;
...muss Dir recht geben; ein Screenshot war Nachweis, habe wohl im Januar vor Ärger den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen. Anyway, das zeigt aber, dass die FST quasi schon ein existierendes "Blau-äh, wollte sagen: Gütesiegel" ist. Und die DTAG ist demnach tatsächlich zumindest zweifach vertreten: sie selbst und ihre Tochter DeTeMedien. Zabel lässt grüssen...
(anbei ein spontan-Witz: "wenn sie mit ihrer Nachfragerei endlich aufhören, wären wir gerne bereit, ihnen ein paar gebrauchte Zabel-shirts, sowie die das aktuelle Telefonbuch zukommen zu lassen...)
Örks!


----------



## Rahmat (17 April 2002)

Ist mir am Anfang auch so gegangen.
Habe die Telekom nicht gefunden, da sie unter Deutsche Telekom AG geführt war und nicht unter "Telekom".
Nach dialer-Logik hätte man so einen Fehler meinerseits bzw. Deinerseits doch eigentlich gleich mit einem Verbindungsentgelt von 10.000,- Euro ahnden sollen. Oder wie siehst Du das ?
 :devil2:  :unzufrieden:    (Weiß nicht, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll)

Noch was zu Deinem Witz, und das ist *kein* Witz:
Ich hatte bei der Telekom eine Beschwerde, weil sie mir die 0190-Sperre doppelt bererchnet haben. Grund: 2 Tage nachdem die 0190-Sperre wirksam war, bekam ich tdsl (was aber auch schon länger beantragt war). Dann mußte ich für die Sperre noch mal berappen (gleiche MSN's).
Ich dachte mich tritt ein Pferd. Anruf bei Telekom. Rückfrage seitens der "Telekom": Ob ich denn auch registriert hätte, das mir auf meiner Rechnung 2 Pfennige wieder gut geschrieben wurden.
Habe ich: Tatsächlich 2 Pfennige gutgeschrieben.

Du siehst "Realsatire" übertrifft die echte Satire bei weitem.
- Das Gutschriftproblem hat sich dann aber doch anderweitig lösen lassen. -

Aber vielleicht muß ein einfacher Telekommitarbeiter irgendwann durchdrehen, wenn er tagtäglich diesen Mist vertreten muß, den "sein" Unternehmen verbockt. 

P.S.:
Hast Du schon von dem FST-internen Papier gelesen über den eigentlichen Namen der FST.
Demnach ist "*F*reiwillige *S*elbstkontrolle *T*elefonmehrwertdienste e.V." nur ein für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmter Tarnname. 
Der wahre Name lautet "*F*eindliche *S*elbstschutztruppe aller *T*elefonbetrüger zum Schutz vor gesetzlichen Regelungen".
Ist aber Topsecret, weiß, soviel ich weiß, kein einziger Mensch.
Aber vielleicht sollten wir uns diesen Sprachgebrauch zu eigen machen.   

P.P.S.:

Ich gratuliere zu Deiner Beförderung.   Hoffe ich bin der erste.   
Rahmat.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2002)

hallo erstmal......

weiss zwar, dass das nicht in den Thrad gehört, aber hier leigt glaube ich die Lösung meiner Probleme:
ich werde wahrscheinlich bald ne Mahnung über 25€ bekommen und hatte eigentlich vor, erst mal mit einem Beschwerdebrief drauf zu antworten: Der Dialer hat sich automatisch installiert und eingewählt - so wie ich das hier mehrmals schon gelesen habe ist das dann wohl illegal - ich wär also fein raus (das ich den Dialer dummerweise schon gelöscht habe müssen die ja vorläufig nicht erfahren)                so, aber wo genau/mit welchem § im Gestez kann ich argumentieren, soll heißen, wo steht das genau? 

wäre froh, wenn mir jemand die Stellen nennen könnte       
schon mal danke im Vorraus


----------



## sascha (29 Juli 2002)

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/rechtslage2.htm

cu,

sascha


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2002)

danke sehr, ich hoffe es wird mir helfen 
(hoffentlich sind die beeindruckt, wenn ich sage "nichts im Sinne des § 812 BGB erlangt" zu haben)


----------

